# Florida Flagfish and shrimp



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello,

Was wondering if anyone had kept Florida Flagfish (Jordanella floridae) together with shrimp and if these coexisted peacefully or ended up in a shrimp buffet?

Can anyone suggest another peaceful hair-algae eater? How effective are Endlers at eating hair algae?

Thanks


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tyrone Genade said:


> Hello,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone had kept Florida Flagfish (Jordanella floridae) together with shrimp and if these coexisted peacefully or ended up in a shrimp buffet?
> 
> ...


Flagfish are pretty aggressive. Those shrimps will be dinner for them. Try SAEs as your cleaning crew. I have 2 of them and they work diligently in my tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you have a small tank SAE's will be too big. They also have the nasty habit of switching over to fish food as they grow and leaving the algae alone.

Invertzfactory.com has a goby that is AWESOME at eating BBA. They are still pretty big. They really can do the job.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> If you have a small tank SAE's will be too big. They also have the nasty habit of switching over to fish food as they grow and leaving the algae alone.
> 
> Invertzfactory.com has a goby that is AWESOME at eating BBA. They are still pretty big. They really can do the job.


Hi,Drinda. Which goby do you have on your beautiful mind?


----------

